# I Bought the Book



## crp45 (Aug 3, 2012)

I just recently bought the S&W standard catalog. Found all of my revolver's info, except one. Need help -- it is a model 29 classic dx 5" blue .44 mag has faint gold lettering. Ser#BNF66XX, included target from factory 8/21/92. Came with finger groove wood and hogue rubber grips, 5 front sights, product code 101266, came in one-piece blue cardboard box.
Bottom line--I know by the info when it was manf. and when I bought it new. I can not find it in the book, any help appreciated.

My question--why is this revolver not in The Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson. If it is could someone please tell me where?


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

You might check the 'edition' number and year of publication for your book. 

I have the Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson, 3rd Edition, copyright 2006. The Model 29 5" Classic DX 1991-1992 is listed as product code 101266 on page 203. There is a short paragraph on what seems to be the same revolver - "Model 29: The .44 Classic DX" - on page 200.

I hope that helps a bit.


----------

